# Not sure what it is....



## Terphunter (Jan 13, 2016)

Well it's been a while since posting.  
I was out doing some exploring the other day in a dump that I was hoping would be older(looked to be 1940-60's) and I found a neat thing that I thought at first was an old clay target type thrower.  Then maybe an old artificial Christmas tree stand.  After looking up all possible images I am still stumped?  Any ideas?


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 14, 2016)

It does look like a clay target thrower! That would have been my first guess. Its pretty neat looking though!!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 14, 2016)

This device reminds me somehow of a shot-shell loader.  It's nothing specific, just an impression.


----------



## Terphunter (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks all.  The springs are curious.  The top portion is mostly solid...still a mystery


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 14, 2016)

Anything stamped on it???


----------



## Terphunter (Jan 14, 2016)

No nothing.  The springs are heavy duty as is the rest of it.  One of the four arms is about 2" shorter than the rest.  The top portion is on a a big threaded bolt type thing to possibly adjust height.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jan 14, 2016)

I would say a shot shell loader,also and a very old one! The tray under the top portion, appears to catch spilled shot or powder. May be for the old brass shells, having multiple loading slots, and  if 50 to 75 years old, Pacific, Lee, MEC. But possibly much older, shooting clubs used that type, 100 plus years ago, or market hunters, they were made by big hardware chains , Sears Roebuck,and firearms companies, such as Marlin, Remington , Ballard, and Winchester. The shell retainer is missing, which holds multiple cartridges, and the primer seating , and crimping tool. Measure the length and width of the individual shell holder, curious to know,  if it a 12 ga, 10 gauge or even a 8 bore! Also, there is a group of collectors for these online.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 15, 2016)

The bottom of an old washing machine????  Never seen an old shot shell loader, if it is its really cool!!!


----------



## Owen (Feb 13, 2016)

Pretty sure it is the metal parts of a wooden office chair.  In the first picture the device is upside down.  The four arms attach to the bottom of the seat of the chair, and the opposite end would have four legs attached.  This central part of it will have an acme thread in the center to allow the chair seat to be raised and lowered, and the springs allow the back to recline and spring back to upright when you lean forward.


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 13, 2016)

Owen is right metal parts of an old wooden office chair........


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 6, 2016)

Im gonna say its a tire balancer machine.


----------

